# USB hangs/restarts when trying to shutdown T61



## xaxo (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi,

I've been having some trouble for the past 1 year or so. Sometimes when I want to shutdown my laptop (Lenovo T61) with *shutdown -h now*, I see some usb messages at the end of the shutdown process, like the ones I see when I attach my usb devices (keyboard, 2 hdds, mouse,...) and the shutdown hangs there. The computer does not power off.

Is there a way I can fix it? The only way I can shut it down is holding the power button for some seconds until it cuts the power off.

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 10, 2011)

Please give specifics.  What version of FreeBSD?  i386 or amd64?  Please show the exact messages you see.  Does it happen every time?  Do you have the latest version of the system BIOS?


----------



## xaxo (Apr 11, 2011)

8.2-STABLE #13: Sat Feb 26 16:30:35 CET 2011, i386

The problem started appearing at some point in the 8.x branch, therefore I don't think it's a BIOS issue. I will take a picture of the screen when it happens next time.


----------

